# crooked tiger barb



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

When I was feeding my daughters tank this morning, and noticed that one of the tiger barbs is looking crooked this morning. I tried a search, but didn't really find what I was looking for. Maybe using the wrong terminology. Does this fish need to come out? Is it contagious? Is my tank fubar'd? Is it even anything to worry about? He's swimming around. But the other tiger barb is kinda harassing him now.


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but could it be a spinal problem? I had a Pristella tetra (P. maxillaris) who got himself stuck behind a filter tube and when he worked his way out had was bent a little to the side at his middle. Unfortunately, it impaired his ability to swim, and he died about a week later. If it's a physical problem like that, then I'm honestly not sure what you could do - save getting a fish chiropractor, I guess you could quarantine the injured barb to make sure it's not picked on by the healthier ones/gets food. I would see if it heals on its own, and add Stress Coat or even MelaFix to see if that does anything.

I've never personally heard of a disease that causes a fish to appear crooked, but I don't know everything! I hope your fish is okay...


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

It could potentially be Rickets, which is a deficiency of Vitamin D in a fish's body. The usual cause is lack of a balanced diet; have you been feeding your fish proper flake food? If it's just one fish with the issue, I wouldn't think it's Rickets just because you'd see it in all your fish.

My advice would be to humanely euthanize him. Linked from Oscar Fish Keeping and Care - Tankmates for Oscars - Breeding & Disease Info - Oscarfishlover.com



> Like most animals, it is sometimes necessary to end a fish's life prematurely because of illness or disease. The easiest way to kill a fish quickly is to destroy the fishes brain with a sharp implement. You can also euthanize the fish quickly by severing its spinal cord just behind the head. Carrying out this procedure must be done very quickly so as not to cause any stress to the fish. If you are not confident enough to dispatch a fish this way then use an anesthetic to put the fish into a deep sleep and then carry out the procedure. If you still can't bring yourself to physically cut the fish then an overdose of anesthetic can be used to euthanize the fish. The following instructions show you how to euthanize a fish using clove oil.​ Clove oil is readily available at various outlets such as Boots. I think I paid about £1.30 for my little pot. Sometimes people use a drop for toothache as it numbs the area.​
> Firstly, move the fish into a smaller tank, a baby bath or bucket - something that can be thrown away or easily cleaned.
> Put 3 drops with a half pint of water and shake very well, so the oil and water make a fusion - otherwise the oil will just float on top of the water and for the euthanasia to work the fish has to get the oil into its system.
> Add the mixture to the water that the fish is in (1 gallon of water should be more than enough) and stir it around slowly with your hand. The fish should become lethargic and sleepy.
> ...


----------

